# Advise about where to live in Kefalonia



## jonno4000 (Aug 30, 2019)

Hello everyone
I'm thinking of moving to Kefalonia next year as the island is close (but not too close!) to the area where my Greek mother in law lives. We're coming to have a look around the island soon, and hopefully see which areas will suit our needs. I've been before but not thinking I would ever move there permanently, So I would be interested to hear from anyone that can offer me some advise. We're looking for a pretty area where there are a few expats around. I'm a hairdresser from UK so if my skills are needed somewhere it would great to hear that. I don't mind being in a area that's a little remote if the scenery is worth it. Thanks!


----------

